# Sony US Stores Cut Vita Price by $100



## Gahars (Mar 12, 2013)

The Vita is a sexy piece of hardware, if I do say so myself. There's some pretty impressive hardware under the hood, and that design is sleeker than the average Bond girl.

Unfortunately for Sony, that alone hasn't been enough to sell the handheld. It's struggled to find an audience, with many people citing its relatively high price as a major obstacle.

Well...



> The majority of Sony’s US stores have reportedly cut the price of the 3G Vita by $100 to $199.97.
> 
> Employees at Sony stores in Denver, New Jersey and Las Vegas also told Joystiq that the platform holder is discontinuing the 3G Vita model.
> 
> It’s unclear if the discount is a short-term offer or a permanent price cut, and whether the firm actually intends to phase out the 3G Vita, as Sony has yet to give an official line on the matter, but we’ve requested comment from PlayStation’s UK arm.







Games Radar

...Shiiiiiiiiiit.

As you may remember, Nintendo made a pretty drastic price cut for the 3DS after its troubled launch, and that certainly seemed to help it pick up momentum. Sony, the copycat mafiosi, might just be following their lead and hoping for similar results.

Again, there's no telling if this is anything permanent, what's going on with the 3G model for sure, or what this means for the other model. It's all speculation and rumors at this point. Still, if true, this might give the Vita a much-needed shot in the arm - and level the playing field between the Vita and the 3DS, at least just a little bit.


----------



## Veho (Mar 12, 2013)

Well, I hope it helps sales.


----------



## GamerzHell9137 (Mar 12, 2013)

Who the fuck wants the 3G version?
It would be better that they dropped the Wifi version from 250 to 150.
And does that mean that the Wifi version is still gonna be 250? That doesn't make sense at all.
Anyways, you still need to get a card for it.


----------



## EyeZ (Mar 12, 2013)

That's a good price drop, if we get the same here in the UK I'll probably pick one up.


----------



## heartgold (Mar 12, 2013)

Price isn't an issue and you know people spend 3x that on ipads and other electronics. It's the over priced memory cards and  lack of appealing games to a wider audience.

I have yet to upgrade to 32GB, it's overpriced and i'm not falling for it. I would love to use the multimedia features on the vita like watch videos and download ton of digital games, sorry.

If they get more games, that alone will sell more hardware. AC liberation did impressive 600k worldwide, need more of that Sony.


----------



## McHaggis (Mar 12, 2013)

Does anyone know if the US 3G model works on UK cellular networks?  I have a few hundred $ in Amazon.com vouchers, so it might be finally time to import one.


----------



## EyeZ (Mar 12, 2013)

heartgold said:


> Price isn't an issue and you know people spend 3x that on ipads and other electronics. It's the over priced memory cards and lack of appealing games to a wider audience.


 
The Vita gets a price, which in turn leads to more units being sold which should then encourage 3rd party developers, so it's a start in the right direction.


----------



## Jayro (Mar 12, 2013)

Vita won't sell until the Vita's firmware gets hacked. Then it will sell like crazy, like the PSP did.


----------



## heartgold (Mar 12, 2013)

eyes said:


> The Vita gets a price, which in turn leads to more units being sold which should then encourage 3rd party developers, so it's a start in the right direction.


My point is considering the tech under the hood, it's impressive the price is cheap as it is. A further $100 drop will most likely hurt them, considering they are break even on current price, although I heard small loss, let's say break even.

They should look into other aspects without damaging or risking profit.


----------



## EyeZ (Mar 12, 2013)

heartgold said:


> My point is considering the tech under the hood, it's impressive the price is cheap as it is. A further $100 drop will most likely hurt them, considering they are break even on current price, although I heard small loss, let's say break even.
> 
> They should look into other aspects without damaging or risking profit.


 
More units sold will increase the software sales, the software sales is where Sony will make their profit.


----------



## heartgold (Mar 12, 2013)

eyes said:


> More units sold will increase the software sales, the software sales is where Sony will make their profit.


Bro $100 is a steep drop on a product that hardly makes profit right now. It is risky because they need a lot of software sales and people to buy the overpriced memory cards to cover up. 

No doubt it will sell more software but will it be enough for a huge drop.


----------



## Ergo (Mar 12, 2013)

It's a clearance of one model that was produced in far fewer numbers than the Wi-Fi version--it'll have no effect whatsoever on sales or getting more, desperately needed, software, in the pipeline.

They need to both drop the price on the model they plan to sell going forward *and*, leading into that, have a series of 3-4 big games, tightly spaced over the course of 3-4 months, to generate some momentum. Failing *both* of these things, the Vita will continue to limp along.

(I say this as a (fairly disappointed) Vita owner.)


----------



## EyeZ (Mar 12, 2013)

heartgold said:


> Bro $100 is a steep drop on a product that hardly makes profit right now. It is risky because they need a lot of software sales and people to buy the overpriced memory cards to cover up.
> 
> No doubt it will sell more software but will it be enough for a huge drop.


 
Seems to have worked OK for Nintendo and the 3DS, so I guess Sony is going the same road.

It's encouraged me to make the purchase and the software titles I will buy, which I wouldn't have without this reduction.


----------



## BORTZ (Mar 12, 2013)

Cut the gd Wifi one and I'll pick that up.


----------



## Qtis (Mar 12, 2013)

McHaggis said:


> Does anyone know if the US 3G model works on UK cellular networks? I have a few hundred $ in Amazon.com vouchers, so it might be finally time to import one.


IIRC it's locked to AT&T for some reason in the US. The rest of the world has an unlocked model. May have changed after release, but I doubt it. So if you plan on using it in the UK, I'd pass it for now.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Mar 12, 2013)

Veho said:


> Well, I hope it helps sales.


 
it won't


----------



## AlanJohn (Mar 12, 2013)

It's over, Nintendo is finished!


----------



## xist (Mar 12, 2013)

heartgold said:


> Bro $100 is a steep drop on a product that hardly makes profit right now. It is risky because they need a lot of software sales and people to buy the overpriced memory cards to cover up.
> 
> No doubt it will sell more software but will it be enough for a huge drop.


 
It's not Sony dropping the price by this much but the retailer. As it is we don't know whether there's been any move by Sony other than announcing the 3G model is finished.

$200 for a Vita and an 8GB memory card is a great deal though.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Mar 12, 2013)

The 3G version works just as much as the WiFi version, just with 3G optional. So there's no reason to not get it if you're interested in the Vita.

Also Japan has shown that a price cut + enough software means the system will sell. It was second place in Japan last week I think because of A) the price drop and B) software.

The system isn't doomed to fail anymore, they know how to make it work. Now do it, Sony.


----------



## raulpica (Mar 12, 2013)

I'll get a WiFi version when it sells for 99€. Not before.

Well, okay, 129€ would be fine too.


----------



## Qtis (Mar 12, 2013)

raulpica said:


> I'll get a WiFi version when it sells for 99€. Not before.
> 
> Well, okay, 129€ would be fine too.


I bought mine for 135€ ($179.99) from Amazon.com. White PSVita + 4GB + ACIII:L + 3 Months PS+ + PSABR.

Y U NO BUY PSVITA?


----------



## raulpica (Mar 12, 2013)

Qtis said:


> I bought mine for 135€ ($179.99) from Amazon.com. White PSVita + 4GB + ACIII:L + 3 Months PS+ + PSABR.
> 
> Y U NO BUY PSVITA?


Because there's nothing that excites me coming for it yet  I mean, I'd buy it only for MGS Collection, right now. Which I could play on my 360/PS3 anyway.

Soooo, no buy Vita now 

Buying it for really cheap would be fine though as it wouldn't feel like "wasting" money (a steal is a steal)


----------



## kristianity77 (Mar 12, 2013)

The price drop is welcome I admit, and this may or may not help the vita long term. But like I've said before, it's a good thing that this hasn't sold well.  It's a big F U to companies who think they can rip consumers off time and time again with overpriced nonsense.  The console on its own for me, was fairly priced for what it was.  But the memory cards etc were an absolute joke and I believe a fair amount of people just abstained through principle.  Sony, if you are going to try to rip off your customers, at least try to disguise it, rather than have a 32GB memory card in your face in a store for about 4X the value that they should be.  People are becoming wise, and rightly so


----------



## heartgold (Mar 12, 2013)

Guild McCommunist said:


> The 3G version works just as much as the WiFi version, just with 3G optional. So there's no reason to not get it if you're interested in the Vita.
> 
> Also Japan has shown that a price cut + enough software means the system will sell. It was second place in Japan last week I think because of A) the price drop and B) software.
> 
> The system isn't doomed to fail anymore, they know how to make it work. Now do it, Sony.


So, 3DS sold 215K after a pricecut, its not doing that every week. Vita 60K boost isn't going to hold up, it's far from saved.  It's 10x behind its gaming competitor. 3DS 10M > PSV 1M. A lot of catching up to do. True results will be seen couple weeks from now to see it can sell that many weekly, it won't however.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Mar 12, 2013)

heartgold said:


> So, 3DS sold 215K after a pricecut, its not doing that every week. Vita 60K boost isn't going to hold up, it's far from saved. It's 10x behind its gaming competitor. 3DS 10M > PSV 1M. A lot of catching up to do. True results will be seen couple weeks from now to see it can sell that many weekly, it won't however.


 
Well you certainly get a boner over wanting the Vita fail.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Mar 12, 2013)

Too early to say if this will save the Vita but I'm certainly hopeful.


----------



## chavosaur (Mar 12, 2013)

Twas only a matter of time before the VITA STIL DOOMED 3DS MASTA WACE kids came out to play.
Ill be hanging with the cool kids on the playground gladly enjoying both, y'all can stick to swallowing "chocolate" out of the sandbox.


----------



## Qtis (Mar 12, 2013)

kristianity77 said:


> Sony, if you are going to try to rip off your customers, at least try to disguise it, rather than have a 32GB memory card in your face in a store for about 4X the value that they should be. People are becoming wise, and rightly so


I guess you're bitching about high speed SD cards too since they cost just the same as Sony's memory cards. Or perhaps SSD drives are your hated nemesis with their overpriced $$/GB ratios compared to HDD drives? New tech costs more at the beginning regardless of what the tech is. It's happened with computers, TVs, mobile phones, consoles, cars, you name it.

I do admit that the PSVita memory cards are expensive and I've yet to buy a memory card (got the 4GB one with the console). But then again, I've bought SD cards that have cost more than the current price for Sony's cards.

ps. If someone can buy multiple games per month for the full retail price, they shouldn't complain about high memory card prices. It's more about complaining due to wanting to complain about something.


----------



## spotanjo3 (Mar 12, 2013)

Not bad price but I am not buying it.. there are no good games for me. Maybe a good few games for you but none for me so I will skip it.


----------



## chartube12 (Mar 12, 2013)

I might bite, if they bring kingdom hearts 1.5 and final fantasy 10 HD over soon. No one said you'd have to activate/use the 3g feature if u bought the 3g model. IMO they now should now discontinue the wifi only model.


----------



## chyyran (Mar 12, 2013)

Silly Gahars. Sony is not the copycat mafiosi, they're worse than the mafia!

Anyways, I hope the Vita picks up some steam with this price cut. Now all it's missing is games. Nintendo had a 2 pronged strategy to boost sales, one was the drastic pricecut, and the other was to push out 3 or 4 new well made games. Sony's got half of the job done, lets hope that they can do the other half. It'd be smart to do it before the PS4 launch as to not steal the spotlight from the PS4.

That being said, I'm still not going to pick one up, however, I'll be ordering a refurb PSPgo for $70 from EB Games in the near future.


----------



## wrettcaughn (Mar 12, 2013)

The source article is poorly worded...

Is this a straight $100 cut?
Or is it a $100 cut if you sign with AT&T for 3G at the Sony Store at time of purchase?
I'd like to see the fine print considering there is no price cut in effect for the wifi version...  From a business perspective, it makes no sense at all as it is currently worded in the OP unless they're backing on revenue from AT&T for new business.

Kind of like the $99 xbox 360 (if you sign a 2 year contract...)


*Edit*
Reading the Joystiq article the source is citing...the $199 Vita DOES require a 3G contract in order to get it for that price...  No thanks.


----------



## chyyran (Mar 12, 2013)

JayRo said:


> Vita won't sell until the Vita's firmware gets hacked. Then it will sell like crazy, like the PSP did.


There's one difference IIRC. PSP actually had _good_ games when it got hacked IIRC. The Vita has nearly none. It may sell like crazy, but devs might be even more scared away from the Vita than they are now. And that's not a good thing.


----------



## mightymuffy (Mar 12, 2013)

Being a PS+ user I do intend on picking one up (I have grabbed all the freebies on Plus up to now), and if we see a similar price drop here in the UK I might take the plunge... but it's the price of the memory cards that gets on my tits the most: they're little more than glorified sd cards, yet here in Blighty a 16Gb card is £45? 32Gb over £60?? When I'm paying £9 & £15 respectively for the same sized sd cards they can stick it up their arse....

3DSXL price & 50% off the memory cards = muffy all over one though!


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Mar 12, 2013)

*reads 3G*

Still not getting one Sony.

The only way I'd get one is if the regular version goes to $180, and there's a memory card included.
And if games were available :3


----------



## kristianity77 (Mar 12, 2013)

Qtis said:


> I guess you're bitching about high speed SD cards too since they cost just the same as Sony's memory cards. Or perhaps SSD drives are your hated nemesis with their overpriced $$/GB ratios compared to HDD drives? New tech costs more at the beginning regardless of what the tech is. It's happened with computers, TVs, mobile phones, consoles, cars, you name it.
> 
> I do admit that the PSVita memory cards are expensive and I've yet to buy a memory card (got the 4GB one with the console). But then again, I've bought SD cards that have cost more than the current price for Sony's cards.
> 
> ps. If someone can buy multiple games per month for the full retail price, they shouldn't complain about high memory card prices. It's more about complaining due to wanting to complain about something.


 
Yes but the flip side is why bother? Why not just make the device to run Micro SD Cards? They didn't release the Vita with a totally closed external memory system no reason. They did it so that they can control the prices and charge what the hell they like, regardless of what they cost to produce. Using more or less any SD card hasn't done the 3DS any harm has it? It's just Sony being greedy and then when questioned on it, "it's all about the piracy". Total bollocks I say. The 3DS has been around now for what I dunno, 18 months? Has that been cracked to the point of being available to the general public yet? No. They just wanted to control everything, rip people off and it backfired. If they wanted to get the Vita into peoples hands, they should have just allowed things like own media usage etc

And regards to SSD, i think that tech is great.  SSD is far far superior than bog standard hard drives.  Where is any indication that these Vita memory cards are better than Micro SD cards? Seeing as in the UK you can pick up a 64GB Micro SDXC for £30 suggests that Vita do indeed rip people off to me


----------



## Foxi4 (Mar 12, 2013)

GamerzHell9137 said:


> Who the fuck wants the 3G version?


I did, because I like being Online wherever I go. Frankly, I'm lovin' it.


----------



## Rayder (Mar 12, 2013)

The DS lite was the last game system I've ever bought and I really don't plan to buy any more.  They make too much of a game out of getting the games these days, what with DLC and digital distribution and too much forced online interactivity, even for a single-player game.  They can keep it.  I don't care about online gaming, leaderboard rankings or any of that.  I just want to play my single-player game by myself and don't wish to make my status in any game public to anyone else.  It's nobody's business unless I want it to be known, in which case, I'd post that sort of information on a site like this one.

I also prefer to be able to go into a store and buy my game, have a box and a disk/cart (whatever) as opposed to paying for just a download.  I also don't like being nickel-and-dimed with DLC, most of which should have just came with the game in the first place.

In the specific case of the Sony Vita, their overpriced accessories, such as their proprietary memory cards, sour my taste for even considering their handheld.

Maybe if it ever gets hacked to play all the games for free, then I may see it as practical and get one, but not before then.

 I have over a dozen legacy system emu's on my PC.  I'll just play those and all the older games I have that don't track every little thing I've done with the game and save my money for more important things.


----------



## Veho (Mar 12, 2013)

Qtis said:


> New tech costs more at the beginning regardless of what the tech is. It's happened with computers, TVs, mobile phones, consoles, cars, you name it.


But they could have used old tech. Memory Stick Duo (or Micro) has comparable speeds and capacities. The only reason they switched to the new card format was so they would be the only manufacturer. 

Hoo boy, I remember when the PSP came out, a 2GB Memory Stick card was around $150


----------



## heartgold (Mar 12, 2013)

Lol ps vita high speed memory card? It doesn't even match to class 8 SD cards when testings were done. My class 10 SD card is cheaper and has better read and write speeds resulting around 20MB/s. While Vita around 7MB/s.


----------



## pokefloote (Mar 12, 2013)

What if the wifi versions aren't being cut at all, just the 3G models because they're being phased out (and require a contract, soo at&t has their foot in this deal as well)

Not expecting such a drastic drop for wifi models. (if any)

I want a damn vita so bad (only for Persona 4 Golden) but at the price I can get a bunch of 3DS games instead and just zipgjorsigsrg
I keep failing to go through with it.


----------



## Joe88 (Mar 12, 2013)

class only refers to write speed, something that isnt very important in game system where it would be important in a digital camera


----------



## Foxi4 (Mar 12, 2013)

I'm not quite sure I understand this thread...

People are _upset_ that a games console got _a price cut_. Hmm... 

Oh, and the whole Memory Card debacle? It truly is odd that a Sony device uses a Sony's proprietary cards, just like zillions of other Sony devices before, not to mention that the cards are expensive only to bounce back on the cheap hardware. Yes, it's _cheap_ considering the specs.


----------



## kristianity77 (Mar 12, 2013)

I think what annoyed people was on first release was that you bought the console, and then bought a game. And a few of the release games we like "not got a memory card? Then there will be no saving for you my friend" even though the Vita carts are perfectly capable of allowing saves on the cart! It was and still is a massive con that finally, consumers are seeing through. If the Vita was all that was available for hand held gaming then Sony could do what they like with regards to pricing etc and people would pay it. But in the age of DS, 3DS, mobiles, tablets and all manor of other little gadgets, people dont fall for that shit anymore


----------



## Veho (Mar 12, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> Oh, and the whole Memory Card debacle? It truly is odd that a Sony device uses a Sony's proprietary cards, just like zillions of other Sony devices before, not to mention that the cards are expensive only to bounce back on the cheap hardware.


Who said it was odd? It's just not a popular decision. 

And their previous devices could share the memory card with other Sony devices. The only device that uses Vita's memory cards is Vita.


----------



## Foxi4 (Mar 12, 2013)

kristianity77 said:


> I think what annoyed people was on first release was that you bought the console, and then bought a game. And a few of the release games we like "not got a memory card? Then there will be no saving for you my friend" even thought the Vita carts are perfectly capable of allowing saves on the cart! It was and still is a massive con that finally, consumers are seeing through. If the Vita was all that was available for hand held gaming then Sony could do what they like with regards to pricing etc and people would pay it. But in the age of DS, 3DS, mobiles, tablets and all manor of other little gadgets, people dont fall for that shit anymore


While I realize the concerns about not being able to save directly onto the cartridge, this has certain benefits - you can backup your saves with _no backup device at all_, you can keep your saves if you choose to sell/trade in your game and if you _ever_ happen to re-buy it for whatever reason, your saves are where you left'em and finally, the PSVita or frankly any other contemporary device is pretty useless without any storage - there's loads of apps that are worth downloading from the PSN Store.

Let's face it, a memory card is a must this way or another to fully enjoy the system and if you _really_ want it just for saves, the 4GB ones are cheapo.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Mar 12, 2013)

Rayder said:


> The DS lite was the last game system I've ever bought and I really don't plan to buy any more. They make too much of a game out of getting the games these days, what with DLC and digital distribution and too much forced online interactivity, even for a single-player game. They can keep it. I don't care about online gaming, leaderboard rankings or any of that. I just want to play my single-player game by myself and don't wish to make my status in any game public to anyone else. It's nobody's business unless I want it to be known, in which case, I'd post that sort of information on a site like this one.
> 
> I also prefer to be able to go into a store and buy my game, have a box and a disk/cart (whatever) as opposed to paying for just a download. I also don't like being nickel-and-dimed with DLC, most of which should have just came with the game in the first place.
> 
> ...


 
Honestly, I don't even play online that much. Like I know so many people who will take online seriously, and even leaderboards. And me and my friend the other day broke top 100 in Nano Assault Neo, and I'm like "No, okay, I'm more than happy with that. I don't care if I get number 1 or anything" and we weren't even trying. We were just trying to get a good score.

Online has become a bit boring in my opinion. Unless it's a good adventure game, in which case I haven't played one in a long time. Maybe that X game from Monolith might be good. I like to be able to take my time and enjoy everything.

But shit, this DLC stuff has to stop. In most cases, the DLC is able to fit on the disc no problem. I don't know why or understand how people can buy DLC that say, adds a few guns/weapons/items/clothing. When I buy DLC, I want to get hours out of it, which is why I think Borderlands 2 is the only, and last game I will buy DLC for. Even Black Ops 2 or any shooter that adds 1-3 maps for 10-15 bucks isn't justified. It doesn't cost that much to make them, especially remade maps.


----------



## wrettcaughn (Mar 12, 2013)

ShadowSoldier said:


> Honestly, I don't even play online that much. Like I know so many people who will take online seriously, and even leaderboards. And me and my friend the other day broke top 100 in Nano Assault Neo, and I'm like "No, okay, I'm more than happy with that. I don't care if I get number 1 or anything" and we weren't even trying. We were just trying to get a good score.
> 
> Online has become a bit boring in my opinion. Unless it's a good adventure game, in which case I haven't played one in a long time. Maybe that X game from Monolith might be good. I like to be able to take my time and enjoy everything.
> 
> But shit, this DLC stuff has to stop. In most cases, the DLC is able to fit on the disc no problem. I don't know why or understand how people can buy DLC that say, adds a few guns/weapons/items/clothing. When I buy DLC, I want to get hours out of it, which is why I think Borderlands 2 is the only, and last game I will buy DLC for. Even Black Ops 2 or any shooter that adds 1-3 maps for 10-15 bucks isn't justified. It doesn't cost that much to make them, especially remade maps.


How about Fallout or Elder Scrolls DLC?


----------



## Foxi4 (Mar 12, 2013)

pokefloote said:


> What if the wifi versions aren't being cut at all, just the 3G models because they're being phased out *(and require a contract, soo at&t has their foot in this deal as well)*


_False_. 3G PSVita's are sold with the DataConnect Pass plan - there is _no contract_, the payment is month-to-month and it's entirely optional. If you don't feel like buying a Data Package for your SIM, you don't have to.

You have the _option_ to top up your SIM - by $30 for which you get 3GB or by $15 for which you get a measily 250MB. The packages include complimentary access to all of AT&T's WiFi Hotspots, they last 30 days.

The contract myth is what's scaring customers away from the 3G PSVita in the U.S. when there actually are no contracts at all, nor there are any long-term payment plans involved - you pay as you go whenever you need a Data Package.

 Source


----------



## koimayeul (Mar 12, 2013)

Good news! Should have happen sooner, to get 3rd party support and exclusives but what's done is done..

I can only promote the Vita, i got mine a month ago with Ninja Gaiden Sigma + and it is just phenomenal, somewhere between ps2 and ps3 in terms of quality, way more 3 than 2. Superb and extra sensitive OLED touch screen. Another good point is about the PSOne Classics, those were a let down for me on the PSP (3000) but a DELIGHT on a Vita, perfect emulation of the 4/3 screen. Right now only the PSP games i don't like on Vita, the brightness even at max is rendering them too dark which feels way too different from playing on an original PSP. Colors are also much different. Though the custom settings for sticks and buttons are a great help for some games.

All it misses is SONY to sign for an exclusive appealing to Japan first and foremost but also worldwide userbase like say, Final Fantasy VII remake to kill charts and BOMB.. Remote play for all ps4 titles and using the Vita as an extra display screen is a good selling point too sometimes later. It really feels to me the Vita got on the market too early with its brilliant high tech and its real purpose being to get along with the next gen ps4. Really deserve more success and GAMES.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Mar 12, 2013)

Boohoo memory cards. It's a one time investment. Just fucking deal with it.

You're acting like memory card prices are going to kill the console. They are not.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Mar 12, 2013)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Boohoo memory cards. It's a one time investment. Just fucking deal with it.
> 
> You're acting like memory card prices are going to kill the console. They are not.


 
Really? Because they don't seem to be helping the Vita at all. If memory serves correctly, when I went to the store, you could buy Memory Cards for the PS2 and PS1, a lot cheaper, and can also buy other named memory cards as well, not just Sony memory cards.


----------



## Foxi4 (Mar 12, 2013)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Boohoo memory cards. It's a one time investment. Just fucking deal with it.


Honestly, when I was getting my 32GB one... it hurt a little... but then I realized:

_"Shite, I need some place to store all of'em PSPlus games!"_

So yes, I'm quite happy with the investment. To be perfectly honest, I haven't really spent much on the system or the games so-far and I'm swimming in content.



ShadowSoldier said:


> Really? Because they don't seem to be helping the Vita at all. If memory serves correctly, when I went to the store, you could buy Memory Cards for the PS2 and PS1, a lot cheaper, and can also buy other named memory cards as well, not just Sony memory cards.


Because third-parties reverse-engineered the original memory cards? _(poorly, I might add - at least in the case of the PS2. Not all third-party memory cards function properly at all times which is painfuly apparent whan using homebrew on the system)_




//thread


----------



## Chary (Mar 12, 2013)

Good for Sony. This might be helpful to them, although, after taking this long for a price cut, people might not care anymore. When the 3DS got its price cut, there were no competitors, so people bought it in droves. (IIRC, Vita wasn't released by this time, right?) Even with the price cut, the Vita still has to compete with the 3DS, AND the doom-Sayers claiming the Vita is dead in the water. I think that if Sony had chosen to do this earlier, it would have had a greater effect. 

Meh. Guess we'll just have to wait and see how this goes.


----------



## Veho (Mar 12, 2013)

Guild McCommunist said:


> You're acting like memory card prices are going to kill the console. They are not.


No, the price of the console itself is going to kill it


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Mar 12, 2013)

ShadowSoldier said:


> Really? Because they don't seem to be helping the Vita at all. If memory serves correctly, when I went to the store, you could buy Memory Cards for the PS2 and PS1, a lot cheaper, and can also buy other named memory cards as well, not just Sony memory cards.


 
I'm not saying it's helping but I think people are grasping for straws here. Sony cuts the price, people will complain about a lack of games. Sony gives it games, people will complain about memory cards. Sony cuts memory card prices, people will still complain that it's not a standard MicroSD or some other widely available form of storage.

Like can't we just say "Wow, $200 for a 3G Vita is great" and stop trying to diminish a positive step forward? Like some people here seem so hellbent on saying "THE VITA WILL FAIL" that they'll jump ship to another point once their previous point is dead in the water.

EDIT: I'm starting to think that heartgold and friends had to amp up the Sony hatred once soulx became, you know, levelheaded.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Mar 12, 2013)

Guild McCommunist said:


> I'm not saying it's helping but I think people are grasping for straws here. Sony cuts the price, people will complain about a lack of games. Sony gives it games, people will complain about memory cards. Sony cuts memory card prices, people will still complain that it's not a standard MicroSD or some other widely available form of storage.
> 
> Like can't we just say "Wow, $200 for a 3G Vita is great" and stop trying to diminish a positive step forward? Like some people here seem so hellbent on saying "THE VITA WILL FAIL" that they'll jump ship to another point once their previous point is dead in the water.
> 
> EDIT: I'm starting to think that heartgold and friends had to amp up the Sony hatred once soulx became, you know, levelheaded.


 
But that's the thing. It's the 3G version that's cut, not the regular. And even then, you can't really say there's a huge library of games. Even the 3DS had more variety and a better library after one year, the Vita still doesn't have that. I'm not saying that there isn't any, I'm just saying there isn't enough.

And memory cards are waaay too over priced, and they should have been MicroSD, or SD even. Or hell, just put like 4GB of on board memory so people can put music and such on it, and make saves and everything for games, be saved on the games themselves, like the 3DS.


----------



## wrettcaughn (Mar 12, 2013)

If you're looking for a wifi vita bundle, here's a comparable price (with an actual retail game included but no memory card  )...

http://www.target.com/p/playstation...-/A-14277759#prodSlot=medium_1_4&term=ps+vita


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Mar 12, 2013)

ShadowSoldier said:


> But that's the thing. It's the 3G version that's cut, not the regular. And even then, you can't really say there's a huge library of games. Even the 3DS had more variety and a better library after one year, the Vita still doesn't have that. I'm not saying that there isn't any, I'm just saying there isn't enough.
> 
> And memory cards are waaay too over priced, and they should have been MicroSD, or SD even. Or hell, just put like 4GB of on board memory so people can put music and such on it, and make saves and everything for games, be saved on the games themselves, like the 3DS.


 
Then buy the 3G version. It's the same as the WiFi except you have the option of paying for 3G. You can use it as a WiFi Vita if you want.

The Vita has a decent library, there's quite a few games I enjoy on it, but yes it's something they need to work on and something they will work on. A price cut is still a step forward. Can we just for once say "Sony is doing good!" instead of bitching like a bunch of fucking little girls and say "WAAAAHHHH STILL NO GAMES." Well no shit, but this shows signs of progress. Factor in Japanese sales showing that, with software and the cheaper price, the system can sell quite well, and Sony knows the formula to make the Vita work.


----------



## wrettcaughn (Mar 12, 2013)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Then buy the 3G version. It's the same as the WiFi except you have the option of paying for 3G. You can use it as a WiFi Vita if you want.
> 
> The Vita has a decent library, there's quite a few games I enjoy on it, but yes it's something they need to work on and something they will work on. A price cut is still a step forward. Can we just for once say "Sony is doing good!" instead of bitching like a bunch of fucking little girls and say "WAAAAHHHH STILL NO GAMES." Well no shit, but this shows signs of progress. Factor in Japanese sales showing that, with software and the cheaper price, the system can sell quite well, and Sony knows the formula to make the Vita work.


That's exactly it. Software sells hardware, especially in the case of handhelds. A $250 handheld shouldn't be out of the question in today's market. Nintendo learned the hard way, as has Sony now. Both are fully capable of turning it around, but with fickle publishers and investors it's really a race against time.

Now that I'm thinking about it...I haven't seen a single commercial for a single piece of Vita software (or hardware) in a criminal amount of time... Software sells hardware, but you also have to market software in order for it to sell...

Even this sale, for instance.  If they were to actually make the public aware of it rather than let info trickle from niche websites, they would definitely get somewhere.  The fact that they're not leads me to think they're only targeting niche gamers and don't want to take on any more loss on hardware than they have to to push a few more out the door.  As far as I've seen, the sales is limited to Sony stores.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Mar 12, 2013)

wrettcaughn said:


> That's exactly it. Software sells hardware, especially in the case of handhelds. A $250 handheld shouldn't be out of the question in today's market. Nintendo learned the hard way, as has Sony now. Both are fully capable of turning it around, but with fickle publishers and investors it's really a race against time.
> 
> Now that I'm thinking about it...I haven't seen a single commercial for a single piece of Vita software (or hardware) in a criminal amount of time... Software sells hardware, but you also have to market software in order for it to sell...


 
I saw a few commercials for Assassin's Creed: Liberation, Blops: Declassified (talk about a wasted ad campaign), and MLB The Show '12. I also saw some ads for the Vita itself when it was launched.

I haven't seen a ton of 3DS ads though, maybe one for Kid Icarus: Uprising and Super Mario 3D Land. Yet again you don't see a ton of ads for video games in general on TV.


----------



## pokefloote (Mar 12, 2013)

Guild McCommunist said:


> I saw a few commercials for Assassin's Creed: Liberation, Blops: Declassified (talk about a wasted ad campaign), and MLB The Show '12. I also saw some ads for the Vita itself when it was launched.
> 
> I haven't seen a ton of 3DS ads though, maybe one for Kid Icarus: Uprising and Super Mario 3D Land. Yet again you don't see a ton of ads for video games in general on TV.


Only commercials I see for 3DS are for games aimed at casuals like Style Saavy. "Even a girl can play a 3DS! Here's some clips of girls putting a huge XL into their purse!"


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Mar 12, 2013)

pokefloote said:


> All I see for 3DS are for games aimed at casuals like Style Saavy. "Even a girl can play a 3DS! Here's some clips of girls putting a huge XL into their purse!"


 
It probably also depends on channels. I'm usually watching Comedy Central, History Channel, or AMC.


----------



## wrettcaughn (Mar 12, 2013)

Guild McCommunist said:


> I saw a few commercials for Assassin's Creed: Liberation, Blops: Declassified (talk about a wasted ad campaign), and MLB The Show '12. I also saw some ads for the Vita itself *when it was launched*.
> 
> I haven't seen a ton of 3DS ads though, maybe one for Kid Icarus: Uprising and Super Mario 3D Land. Yet again you don't see a ton of ads for video games in general on TV.


 
MTV, Spike, FX, SyFy, Comedy Central...all plastered with videogame commercials in primetime. Problem is, the only advertising now is for consoles (remember when the DS had a shit-ton of ads with "celebrities" playing DS games?) and is limited to 1 exclusive for each console and a multiplat at a time... Right now it's God of War, Gears of War, and Tomb Raider...and nothing else. A couple months ago it was Dead Space 3...and nothing else... Quite sad.

Each exclusive ad also includes a "Get your Xbox 360 for $99" or "PS3, now only $199"
I see no advertising for handhelds at all anymore.


----------



## McHaggis (Mar 12, 2013)

Qtis said:


> IIRC it's locked to AT&T for some reason in the US. The rest of the world has an unlocked model. May have changed after release, but I doubt it. So if you plan on using it in the UK, I'd pass it for now.


Well, that sucks.  I guess I'll wait for now.  Cheers.


----------



## Taleweaver (Mar 12, 2013)

So the big question is...will this reVITAlize sony's handheld? 


Honestly, I don't think I'm the first one with this pun...but I cannot be bothered to check 4 pages back to check on that.


Ahem...there's one thing that's been bugging me: I remember threads before where people brought up that the vita needed a 3DS-ish price cut to get out of the starting blocks. This was then countered by a "sony cannot do this because they are already making a loss out of it!" argument.

Now the thing GETS a price cut. Okay, not exactly all the way (sony isn't commenting, and it's not on all the models), but it's still significant. So...where is that argument now? 

(note: this isn't to mock those guys. On the contrary: I'm sure they had valid points. But that means I'm missing something here. And I'm curious what that can be.  ).


----------



## gamefan5 (Mar 12, 2013)

So the basic summary of this thread so far.
I'M NOT GONNA BUY A VITA BECAUSE IT'S TOO COSTLY!!.
3G version gets 100$ price cut.
ERMYGAWD, IT'S THE 3G VERSION. I WANTED THE WIFI VERSION.
Chill, the 3g is optional. The fact that you're getting this shit with 3g and a 8gb memory card and that fact that it'll be discontinued makes it a very good deal.

And then there are the usual members who keep bashing on the vita (a member complaining about the price cut for for being too much LOL that's a first) no matter what Sony does.You know who u are. Stay classy, folks.


----------



## Psionic Roshambo (Mar 12, 2013)

Seems more like they are discontinuing it rather than discounting it.... 

Not a good sign?


----------



## The Milkman (Mar 12, 2013)

gamefan5 said:


> So the basic summary of this thread so far.
> I'M NOT GONNA BUY A VITA BECAUSE IT'S TOO COSTLY!!.
> 3G version gets 100$ price cut.
> ERMYGAWD, IT'S THE 3G VERSION. I WANTED THE WIFI VERSION.
> ...


 
Its not thay the 3G is optional, anyone with goddamn common sense should know that. Its the fact that its essentially 50 bucks more then the Wifi version with a memory card. If you ask me, this is what the price should have been from the beginning. Stop trying to make it look like its a case of Sony-hate and see it fr what it is. Sony finally stopping this gens "599 USD" and realizing that they actually have to competitively price thier stuff.

EDIT- Oops, I forgot it was 300 for the 3G and 250 for the Wifi only, big mistake on my part and kinda makes my rant redunant now.


----------



## gamefan5 (Mar 12, 2013)

Zantigo said:


> Its not thay the 3G is optional, anyone with goddamn common sense should know that. Its the fact that its essentially 50 bucks more then the Wifi version with a memory card. If you ask me, this is what the price should have been from the beginning. Stop trying to make it look like its a case of Sony-hate and see it fr what it is. Sony finally stopping this gens "599 USD" and realizing that they actually have to competitively price their stuff.
> 
> EDIT- Oops, I forgot it was 300 for the 3G and 250 for the Wifi only, big mistake on my part and kinda makes my rant redunant now.


Yes, it horribly, *horribly* does. I suggest you read before you post.


----------



## DSGamer64 (Mar 12, 2013)

The 3G model is still 300 dollars here in Canada, I guess that price isn't being reduced here.


----------



## wrettcaughn (Mar 12, 2013)

gamefan5 said:


> Yes, it horribly, *horribly* does. I suggest you read before you post.


Hooray for chastising people who admit their mistakes and correct them!


----------



## narutofan777 (Mar 12, 2013)

good for sony, woopitititity dooo.


----------



## The Milkman (Mar 12, 2013)

gamefan5 said:


> Yes, it horribly, *horribly* does. I suggest you read before you post.


 
Don't act like you've never made a mistake, I suggest you lose the uppity attitude.


----------



## chavosaur (Mar 12, 2013)

Advertising for 3DS is around a lot on younger kids channels.
Cartoon network and Nickelodeon display Weegee mansion adverts, Fire Emblem adverts, The style savvy one, that olympic chick with her 3ds commercial, all sorts.


----------



## ChaosAngel (Mar 13, 2013)

I'd personally wait for the $150 price mark, but I do want a Vita quite a bit.


----------



## GameWinner (Mar 13, 2013)

Nice, I hope this will drum up some interest for the system. This thing has potential.


----------



## gamefan5 (Mar 13, 2013)

wrettcaughn said:


> Hooray for chastising people who admit their mistakes and correct them!


The fact that he was pointing something he thought I did when I was srsly not made me pissed. But w/e. Ignoring him. I was like O.O (Wtf is he talking about?) But back on topic, if I lived in the US, I may have considered buying it. The Vita has good games but it's very few. Dx It makes me doubt a lot. I wish I had the certainty that lots of other good games were coming out... But I'm pretty sure it'll pick up steam.


----------



## heartgold (Mar 13, 2013)

Guild McCommunist said:


> EDIT: I'm starting to think that heartgold and friends had to amp up the Sony hatred once soulx became, you know, levelheaded.



Mate I state facts about the PS vita and what uphill struggles it faces, this has nothing to do with Sony as a company. They have tons of other products and do you see me bashing them because they are manufactured by Sony? 

PSV's future looks pretty bleak and it's in a bad state. Pricecut is welcome if true. Cut on those awful memory cards would be sweet and perhaps enlighten people to purchase one, but more so they need devs to get make attractive  games to a wider audience if they want to see successful  sales in terms of software and hardware profit without losing an arm. As a vita owner i'm somewhat disappointed by the lack of games that appeal to me, they are a few that standout but more effort is needed.


----------



## shakirmoledina (Mar 13, 2013)

what the hell is this ability of sony to discontinue products. first the psp go had this issue now they are doing it again with the vita.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Mar 13, 2013)

heartgold said:


> Mate I state facts about the PS vita and what uphill struggles it faces, this has nothing to do with Sony as a company. They have tons of other products and do you see me bashing them because they are manufactured by Sony?
> 
> PSV's future looks pretty bleak and it's in a bad state. Pricecut is welcome if true. Cut on those awful memory cards would be sweet and perhaps enlighten people to purchase one, but more so they need devs to get make attractive games to a wider audience if they want to see successful sales in terms of software and hardware profit without losing an arm. As a vita owner i'm somewhat disappointed by the lack of games that appeal to me, they are a few that standout but more effort is needed.


 
www.computerandvideogames.com/395765/vita-tops-japan-hardware-sales/

pretty bleak huh


----------



## heartgold (Mar 13, 2013)

Guild McCommunist said:


> www.computerandvideogames.com/395765/vita-tops-japan-hardware-sales/
> 
> pretty bleak huh


 Two major game releases this week. Lets not forget 21k hardware of those are bundles, so another -20k drop expected for next week.

What software can save Vita next week?


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Mar 13, 2013)

heartgold said:


> Two major game releases this week. Lets not forget 21k hardware of those are bundles, so another -20k drop expected for next week.
> 
> What software can save Vita next week?


 
But it illustrates my point that the Vita can do well with software and the price it's at.

Saying "the future for it its pretty bleak" when it did well last week and topped the charts this week is well... not very correct.


----------



## heartgold (Mar 13, 2013)

Guild McCommunist said:


> But it illustrates my point that the Vita can do well with software and the price it's at.
> 
> Saying "the future for it its pretty bleak" when it did well last week and topped the charts this week is well... not very correct.


Yes I am correct, what upcoming games does it have that can keep it afloat over 50k every week for the rest of the year? Sorry nope, It will fall flat again and rise slightly over some games once in a blue moon.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Mar 13, 2013)

heartgold said:


> Yes I am correct, what upcoming games does it have that can keep it afloat over 50k every week for the rest of the year? Sorry nope, It will fall flat again and rise slightly over some games once in a blue moon.


 
There's totally an E3 and Gamescom.

Do you live in Egypt? Because you're right in de Nile.

EDIT: And this is the rest of Japan's Vita releases for the month:


----------



## heartgold (Mar 13, 2013)

Guild McCommunist said:


> There's totally an E3 and Gamescom.
> 
> Do you live in Egypt? Because you're right in de Nile.


ha okay, I hope you right about after E3. It will need more games to keep it going, that's my entire point.

These upcoming months are very dry indeed. So expect hardware sales to collapse.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Mar 13, 2013)

heartgold said:


> ha okay, I hope you right about after E3. It will need more games to keep it going, that's my entire point.
> 
> These upcoming months are very dry indeed. So expect hardware sales to collapse.


 
Well dry here and EU but there's a decent amount of software for Japan. And since apparently that's where everything matters (sarcasm), it'll at least perform decently there. Plus I doubt it'll drop down to its 10K low in Japan for a while, especially post-price cut.


----------



## heartgold (Mar 13, 2013)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Well dry here and EU but there's a decent amount of software for Japan. And since apparently that's where everything matters (sarcasm), it'll at least perform decently there. Plus I doubt it'll drop down to its 10K low in Japan for a while, especially post-price cut.


Even 20K-30k is pretty dead for a handheld entering its second year. I hope it can do more and prove me wrong.

I want it to exceed, devs will be willing to make more good games that you and I can enjoy.


----------



## Hop2089 (Mar 14, 2013)

Guild McCommunist said:


> There's totally an E3 and Gamescom.
> 
> Do you live in Egypt? Because you're right in de Nile.
> 
> EDIT: And this is the rest of Japan's Vita releases for the month:


 
Shit

Skip it

Steins; Gate is a great VN, pick this up if you are fluent in Japanese, you won't be disappointed

DoA 5+ and Guilty Gear XX Accent Core Plus R are definitely good

I'd hold off on Meruru unless you know Japanese as it will be localized anyway.

Recommended for One Piece fans, I heard it's decent.

See my 1st response

Hold off on Muramasa until localization

Sei Madou Monogatari is similar to Waku Waku Puyo Puyo Dungeon, Pokemon Mystery Dungeon and Chocobo's Dungeon, it looks damn hard too like Shiren though and cute as hell, it does help that Yui Ogura, one of the cutest looking and sounding VAs voices the main protagonist Pupuru.  My heart becomes mush when she voices anything cute.  It'll make for a decent game for those into the rougelike genre.


----------



## Arras (Mar 14, 2013)

Hop2089 said:


> Shit
> 
> Skip it
> 
> ...


I think that was meant to show the Vita is not dead at all and has some good games coming at least in Japan, not as a "import this" list.


----------

